# Heads up new canners



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I am sure the experienced canner doesn't need to read this, but for the new canners, I thought I would share this. Today I opened a new case of half pint jars and two of them had large glass shards in them. None of the jars were chipped or damaged in any way. These were Kerr jars.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If I may add, inspect ALL glass items/equipment before and after canning.

Had an incident last year where I found a chip out of a Pyrex measuring cup I was using. Hate to do a lot of canning then have to wonder if that piece is on a quart of something. _It was chipped while cleaning after a batch but I wouldn't have known that without inspecting._


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I've had glass shards in Ball jars as well.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Good point, up here at least it says right on the box to rinse the jars and lids but in the past we haven't always, it just seems like they would be washed well enough from the factory:dunno: But by rinsing them out you are inspecting them as well.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Good point, up here at least it says right on the box to rinse the jars and lids but in the past we haven't always, it just seems like they would be washed well enough from the factory:dunno: But by rinsing them out you are inspecting them as well.


I have seen that said in several places and that is the reason I brought it up.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> I've had glass shards in Ball jars as well.


Me, too. Now I shake the boxes, if I hear anything I don't buy that box LOL!!!


----------

